# ring neck vomiting!



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Help, please! I went to feed my indoor ringnecks and one was huddled on the floor all puffed up. He's one of the most outgoing so this was really odd. I picked him up and checked him over. When I opened his beak, he threw up foul smelling clear liquid! i put him back and he threw up the same in the cage. I didn't see anything in his throat. His crop is not empty but not full either. Nice and soft. These birds live in my bedroom so their quarters are kept very clean. ACV in the water daily. Probiotics once a week and garlic once a week. They were all wormed first of May even though their little tootsies have never touched the ground. What could this be? I'm looking up avian vets now. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Doveone52,

Sorry to hear your little guy is not feeling well.

Any changes at all for him, even small, new kind of food/treats, same food, but from a new bag, any new supplements, cleaning fluids... anything? While I am sure his environment is quite clean and this may reduce the chances of him picking up some sort of pathogen, it does not eliminate it. I would pull his food for now, provide electrolytes for him (into 8oz of tepid water place 1 teaspoon of sugar, a good pinch of salt and a small pinch of baking soda and stir) we want to make sure he does not get dehydrated if we can. If things are not moving through him at all, this will not really help him and will need medical help ASAP to get some parenteral fluids (injected fluids) into him. What are his droppings looking like, a few, a normal amount, consistency?

You doing the right thing getting him into a vet, and as we know this birds sooner is better.

Good luck with him,

Karyn


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks, Karyn. Actually, I have been top dressing their food with pellets that have multivitamins, probiotics and prebiotics. He has pooped just once-dark brown solid with no visible urates. Just a small ring of fluid around it. I have an appt with an avian vet in the morning. I hope he makes it till then and I really hope none of my others get it. Thanks, Karyn, I will do the electroytes till I can get him seen.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry your dove is unwell. The only time I've seen vomiting in my doves or pigeons was a dove last year that turned out to have aspergillosis. I would expect that to be unlikely in the case of an indoor dove, though. How long have you had your doves? 

I do hope the vet can help. They can usually check the fluid in the crop on the spot and tell you what's wrong. Best of luck with your little guy.


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

I sure hope your dove is OK this morning. I am looking forward to hearing what the Vet has to say. I find quite a few Pigeons with the same symptoms, so I am anxious to find out what the vet prescribes. Best of Luck! Joni


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

He was still puffed up and had stool stuck on his vent. A warm bath and we were off to the vet. An xray showed a mass in his crop-was given metochlapromide-reglan. Mineral oil was inserted in the cloaca. He was started on Baytril. He did seem to perk up after we got home so i'm hopeful and relieved. The vet said the baytril was to be "on the safe side". Is this what slow crop is? I have so many questions now that I left the vet's office! 
I have had 3 of them since last June and the other three since November. I have a violet neck-the sickie-, a blond wild, a white silky, a pink, a tangerine pied, and an albino. They are so sweet and so pretty! I just want my little Violet to feel better!
Thanks, Sue


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Hopefully he'll make a full recovery. Do keep us posted.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

This morning Violet's vent feathers are clean and it appears he ate some seed! He's definitely not as miserable as he was past 2 days. Poops a little loose but normal looking. I am guardedly optimistic!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It sounds like he's on the mend. Good news.


----------

